# weirdest food



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

what is the weirdest food that your piranhas have ever eaten or enjoy eating?

My guy loves to eat sinking shrimp pellets over anything else, along with algae waffers. It also likes boiled egg whites a little bit


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my plastic plants.....grrrr


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> my plastic plants.....grrrr


 HAHAHA







Took the words out of my mouth!!!


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

Same here...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cucumber: they didn't really enjoy it, so I just fed it only once (I threw it in for the pleco's, but they preferred the shrimp they were munching on...)


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

pork they liked but i woudlnt do it again but they did like it


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

hmmm i fed them deer meat they loved that.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

This bag fat guy from across town. His stupid ass wasnt payin me my money so i had to make an example of him. Of course i had to cut him up into smaller pieces first.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh, and I fed them horse heart, but they didn't like that...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

What about pork heart?? I seen them at the butchers last night.. and biy were they bloody!!!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

my fianceee got drunk one night when i had my reds and threw one of those goldfish(like the cracker goldfish) into the tank...one of them had it in his mouth for a few seconds, but none of them really ate it..


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

one of my stupid friends threw a chicken nugget in my tank a long time ago..........


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> one of my stupid friends threw a chicken nugget in my tank a long time ago..........












... yah who was it that said they fed their piranhas macdonalds hamburgers again


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i noticed that mine like the tips off peoples fingers


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I feed mine neighbor kids once in a while.


----------



## Corona (May 9, 2003)

neighbor kids Huh? Damn i gotta get some Pirahnas, about how many would i need to get rid of a dozen kids?


----------



## neverlistentome (May 11, 2003)

I've fed them just about anything you can find in a pet store. Small feeder mice and pinkies, frogs, simese fighting fish (not much of a fighter imo, hah), small carb, bubble eye'd gold fish (cloudy liquid shoots out of their eyes when bitten).

All of the above are really just a waste of money, but are fun to watch.

I've found a 'usful' food to feed them is live ghost shrimp which you can find at any lfs (like petsmart). I get them for $0.17/per and they're great for cleaning up your tank.

They sit at the bottom or in the cover of plants munching on goldfish parts and piranha turds. Eventualy the piranha eat them and sh*t them back out. That waste is then eaten by the next batch of ghost shrimp.

It's the the circle, the ciiiiircle of life! (lion king)
Sorry, I get carried away easily.


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

Hmmm strange things I tried years ago that worked (but I would not do today):

Hot dogs
Turkey giblets
green terror (he was supposed to be a tank mate)
scrambled eggs
banana
mouse (they didn't finish him though)

The hot dog left a slick on the surface and knowing what is in them I would never do it again. Turkey giblets made a helluva mess. Green terror wasn't fully eaten. Eggs made a huge mess. Banana made a huge mess and they weren't enthusiastic about it. The mouse was just a foolish teenager thing to do but I didn't have enough piranhas to do it and they were too small anyway.


----------

